# How late is too late to start university?



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

I'm aware that this is a pretty stupid question and if anyone reads it they'll say "It's never too late" but seriously I'm sure there's a point where you feel a bit awkwardly older. I know people go on to study a lot later in life but that's not really what I mean because it's different to be a mature student. I'm worried about standing out too much because I dropped out when I was around 18 after the first term but I'm annoyed with myself about it because now I feel like I'd be ready... or readier than I was to start a degree but I don't want to be an outcast and I know it's more important to be studying towards the degree but I'd like to get involved more this time around and I'm worried I'd be kind of an outcast. 

Funnily enough when I was at uni most people were early-mid twenties and I'm only early 20's now but I did later hear that the college I was at was welcoming to mature students, some places class mature as 21 and up. I'm 21 now but by enrolment next year I'll be 22, I think I need to go regardless of this hang up but I feel like such a freak, I keep beating myself up over not staying the first time but I couldn't have done that well due to other circumstances, I'm a bit stronger now. 

Please don't be offended if you're older than me and studying I just feel this way because I'm insecure about lacking confidence and experience that people younger than me have, I don't think these things about anyone but me. I'm sure it's different in different classes and at different universities but I just need to know what point do you think is "older".


----------



## origami potato (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm 23 going on 24 soon and am just now working towards an associates degree. I really don't feel out of place because my age is still fairly young. Of course I feel out of place because I'm so damn shy, but with age, not so much.

I believe it's never too late to go to school because we're all there for different reasons. In fact, I actually like seeing older students there. I'm a little more comfortable around them because people younger or my age kinda intimidate me.


----------



## Amy Acer (Sep 13, 2010)

http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/LifeStages/story?id=3167970

:b

im 34 (35 in oct) and i just started college this year

never to late


----------



## ShadowArtist (Sep 18, 2010)

I don't think you can feel awkward, due to being older and wiser and stuff. Especially if its only a few years like in your case. There will still be students there who are your age, right? Seniors at 22?

I have a lady in one of my classes who is probably 40+, and she participates and has some pretty insightful things to say. I mean, she's not gonna start going to the Sorority parties or anything, lol, but she fits in fine in class and you can tell she's been through more than the average student and they respect that.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

You may feel awkward, but there's no "too late" time to start learning something you want to learn. I suppose the day after you die would be considered too late. :b


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

121 is too late, anything younger is cool though


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

I don't really mean fit in just in class I mean more socially. I guess it's different if you have a lot going on in your life and a wide circle of friends and can just go to classes then leave but I don't really have anything else in my life. The reason I'm thinking this is because my sister said going to uni is a good way to make friends and I should try to start late this year but classes have already started and I don't feel prepared at all to do that, I don't feel prepared for the subject I want to study either so I've contacted somewhere about a 12 week course in a related field. When I think about school I feel a ton of stress I just feel like I'm not good enough and being a couple of years late I feel like I'll be expected to be more experienced.


origami potato said:


> I'm 23 going on 24 soon and am just now working towards an associates degree. I really don't feel out of place because my age is still fairly young. Of course I feel out of place because I'm so damn shy, but with age, not so much.


 Thanks for that I know I'm being really irrational but that put it into perspective. I'm sorry you feel out of place there still though that worries me too, being too nervous, the prospect of presentations is one reason I dropped out.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

There was an 80-year-old guy in one of my undergrad biology lab courses, and he was assigned as one of my lab partners. After an hour or so I didn't even notice any more; he was just another student. His age only became apparent when he tried to pipette a protein solution onto a gel, and his hand was shaking violently and the solution went everywhere.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

You won't be the only older person in the classes you take, at least I don't think so.
Besides, you're 21/22, not 41/42...you'll likely have numerous other people who are older than 18 as well.


----------



## Mr K (Aug 18, 2010)

I started at 21, was no problem for me and there were plenty of other people who started at the same age or a bit older. If you get the opportunity to study abroad like I did, I would highly reccommend it, it's a great experience and you'll find people from all ages on study abroad.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I just graduated college in February, which could be considered late for my age. There was a good mix of ages in my class, so I didn't really feel awkward. There were a few other people that were my age, then some who were fresh out of high school. And there was also a lady who was in her late 40s. She had spent most of her life teaching, and was now trying to switch careers. No one treated her differently, and everyone respected her b/c her teaching background meant that she was able to help the rest of us out when it came to certain topics that she was more familiar with.

Everybody got along really well in my classes, and nobody ever treated anyone differently due to their age (at least not that I saw).

I don't really think of it as awkward because there are a lot of older people who go back to college, or finish late. People tend to be more mature in college too, so I think they are more accepting.


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

myhalo123 said:


> 22? It's over. Too late. lol


Lol I deserved that.

I did warn that this was a stupid question but I just needed some reassurance. 
I am sorry if it offended anyone because if I read this post from someone I'd think wtf!? get over yourself. 
I just really hate being older than people. I also hate that people younger than me are more qualified for what I want to study just because at 16 I didn't know what I wanted to do. I guess I'm kind of jealous of people who are more together.


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

There were quite a few students that were in their mid-20s in some of my classes. I didn't even realize that they were about five years older than me until they told me.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I've had plans to go back for quite a while, but life circumstances have circumvented this. I will, however, return to the UK next year and so will be going to part-time university at the age of 47. I know of another student that went back at 49. There is an older gent who was in the news recently who went back to school at quite an advanced age. I believe he was at least 70+. and in addition he gained his 15 minutes of fame. Where's the drawback? I see none.

Life, at any age, is what you make of it.


----------



## Banana Cream (Aug 22, 2010)

Yes, school is fine any age. I wish there were more older people than me than there are, but it's actually a plus too because that makes for more focus on subjects than socializing.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't know if it's different in the UK, but being your age and in college is pretty normal in the states. You shouldn't have a problem socializing with the slighty younger crowd. I've noticed a lot of late teens and early twenties people hanging out and going to parties and events together where I'm at.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

I know a 26 year old at uni, my cousin is at uni, he's 25 soon.... There are millions of people over 21 going these days. I'll probably go at about your age. My college works towards getting peopel to uni by 21 or beyond. Anyway, people switch courses halfway through, take gap years, long breaks abroad so you've not lost time really. What the hell is stopping you?


----------



## johnkim (Aug 18, 2010)

Delicate said:


> I'm aware that this is a pretty stupid question and if anyone reads it they'll say "It's never too late" but seriously I'm sure there's a point where you feel a bit awkwardly older. I know people go on to study a lot later in life but that's not really what I mean because it's different to be a mature student. I'm worried about standing out too much because I dropped out when I was around 18 after the first term but I'm annoyed with myself about it because now I feel like I'd be ready... or readier than I was to start a degree but I don't want to be an outcast and I know it's more important to be studying towards the degree but I'd like to get involved more this time around and I'm worried I'd be kind of an outcast.
> 
> Funnily enough when I was at uni most people were early-mid twenties and I'm only early 20's now but I did later hear that the college I was at was welcoming to mature students, some places class mature as 21 and up. I'm 21 now but by enrolment next year I'll be 22, I think I need to go regardless of this hang up but I feel like such a freak, I keep beating myself up over not staying the first time but I couldn't have done that well due to other circumstances, I'm a bit stronger now.
> 
> Please don't be offended if you're older than me and studying I just feel this way because I'm insecure about lacking confidence and experience that people younger than me have, I don't think these things about anyone but me. I'm sure it's different in different classes and at different universities but I just need to know what point do you think is "older".


Sometimes most of the "damages" are created inside of your head. aka Self-fufilling prophecy. People might "care" (not a fact) a little bit BUT they'll quickly get over it once they know you. You just have to stop caring.

I'm two years older than people in my class. It's a bit embarrassing but come on, it's not a big deal.

When people ask about it, you can say you went travelling/working before you decided to come to school.


----------



## robtyl (Sep 2, 2010)

Obviously you're never too old to go back to uni.

Practically speaking, RE: the fitting in issue - there's always people who are a little older than the norm, _always_. And quite a few, at that. You definitely don't have to hang around the 18 year olds - don't worry about that! 

If you join some clubs and societies at uni, you'll get to know this - I understand the apprehension at the prospect of being older than everyone, but it's one of those things you don't realise _until you're actually there_. Then you'll realise how misplaced your fears were!

On point: There are plenty of 'older' people - i.e., those in their early 20s. _Plenty_.


----------



## ForeverInBloom (Oct 4, 2010)

So did you do it, did you go?


----------



## LucidVision (May 21, 2011)

I'm 26 going for a SECOND undergraduate degree. It's not to late by any means for you.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Never too late, my uncle is still going to school & he's getting up into the 50's.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

It's never too late, I'm 22 and i just started this march.


----------



## theJdogg (Sep 18, 2009)

In a way, I'm envious of you. I wasn't emotionally ready for university at 19 because my anxiety was much worse back then. I wish I would have taken 2-3 years to get my life a little more sorted. Maybe, did a little traveling or something.
As for feeling old, don't worry. In my school, we have tons of non-trads, many are much older than you. At 22, you aren't that much older than the general population. You will be fine. Also, I'm almost 30(next week) and I will start grad school next fall. You're not too old if I can go to class with all those 23 yo.


----------



## unoriginal (Apr 13, 2011)

I joined at 21, believe me there are quite a few people in their mid 20s at Uni so you definitely wouldn't stand out.


----------



## phella (Jun 1, 2011)

after dropping out twice, I'm gonna start college again next semester, hopefully I'm going to finish it this time

23 btw


----------



## 11223 (May 27, 2011)

I went back in my mid to late 20s and I was in classes with 18 year old kids, and only like one adult, and I found that I was not tolerant of their youthful exuberance...you might say? Like I felt like a major geezer and I lasted two years. I remember one guy in the back saying, "Wow, she's old!" when I said my date of birth.


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

I went back to university in my late 30s. I was out of university for over 10 years. Everybody in my class was over 10 years younger than me. I wish I could go to university forever. Learning stuff (especially in "pure" science and philosophy) is one of the things that I really do enjoy doing.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Lady in my college of 70's in her last year


----------



## 11223 (May 27, 2011)

My mom went back in her 40s but she is not a person with SA. For me, it was bad enough going at 18 and feeling different from all of the other 18 year olds...worse to go back in my 20s.


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

ForeverInBloom said:


> So did you do it, did you go?


 Ooh my thread's been resurrected. I applied yes, had a few interviews and actually the people I met at the interviews were my age. I got offered a place on a course starting this September .

I figure even if I hate it I'm there for the degree and it's only 2 and a half days a week so I can work the rest of the time anyway.

Thanks for sharing your experiences.


----------



## tweedyrat (Jan 8, 2011)

What were all these mature students taking and what do you plan on taking, Delicate?

I agree that it is never too late, for any degree, but I still feel the degree factors into to fitting in. It seems to me if someone is taking anything practical, engineering, nursing, a trade etc. then I agree 110% that it is never to late. I am not so confident about an arts degree though. Most people that take arts are fresh out of highschool, scholarships perhaps, fresh with dreams, not really thinking about future careers, just wanting to improve their knowledge/skill/talent. The only reason I am questioning going into this later is that I am thinking of it myself. I'm 20 and wouldn't be able to start in September but mabye next year when I'm almost 22. I'm interested in music but at the same time realise music is something of a useless degree. I'd be worried about feeling out of place not to mention wasting my money. Not to be a downer or anything. I've just been having similar doubts myself.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

I just started school last year when I was 23, we have folks in their 40's going to school, and there is nothing wrong with that at all, I prefer the older classmates anyways.


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

tweedyrat said:


> What were all these mature students taking and what do you plan on taking, Delicate?
> 
> I agree that it is never too late, for any degree, but I still feel the degree factors into to fitting in. It seems to me if someone is taking anything practical, engineering, nursing, a trade etc. then I agree 110% that it is never to late. I am not so confident about an arts degree though. Most people that take arts are fresh out of highschool, scholarships perhaps, fresh with dreams, not really thinking about future careers, just wanting to improve their knowledge/skill/talent. The only reason I am questioning going into this later is that I am thinking of it myself. I'm 20 and wouldn't be able to start in September but mabye next year when I'm almost 22. I'm interested in music but at the same time realise music is something of a useless degree. I'd be worried about feeling out of place not to mention wasting my money. Not to be a downer or anything. I've just been having similar doubts myself.


Oh no I know you're not trying to be negative, I understand your insecurities. Just to give you some perspective the course I interviewed at where the other 2 people were 22 was a photography course, one girl who'd already started the course was 28. The course I dropped out of when I was 18 was in fashion and clothing technology, there were about 5 people who were straight out of school and the rest of the class was early to mid twenties. The course I'm planning to start is international fashion marketing, it has business and also artistic modules. A lot of the college and uni websites gave an idea of what type of career the degree can lead to which helps. I don't know if they do that where you're looking but maybe you could find some info on job possibilities to help you to decide?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

My aunty just finished her PHD last summer aged 57.

It's never too late.


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

I had similar insecurities. I started uni at the age of 22 and thought I would feel like methuselah in the auditorium. Finally, I realised it's no big deal at all. So many people start going to university in their early and mid-twenties. Of course, there are also people in their thirties and fourties and I also noticed one guy who seems to be around 70.


----------



## xxLambyxx (Aug 2, 2011)

I already feel too old... And im 18... It must be the SA talking :/

Theres an old man who goes to my local college and he is 93 years old and still going strong (sort of).

He went back to college after his wife died because he was lonely and wanted to keep busy. Hes really sweet


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

I'd say maybe 30-35 if you don't want to stand out. Otherwise you're never too old. I bet the age of college students is going to increase as time goes on though, since it seems like it's less and less advantageous to go to college right out of high school, and better to wait until you have a career where you have a steady source of income and might get your tuition paid for either partially or in full by your employer.


----------



## Escape Artist (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm 30 and just finished my associate's. 

Don't sweat it. Enjoy your time, you're doing fine.


----------



## emmalin (Aug 18, 2011)

Never. - In my program of study are at least two (out of 50) people over 30 (probably more) and they fit in just fine


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

xxLambyxx said:


> I already feel too old... And im 18... It must be the SA talking :/


 Isn't that generally the youngest you can be to start though :?.

I'm actually really worried about it now because it's enrollment next week. As I'm older than 18 I wanted to be more independent before starting so I don't feel worse about myself but I'm still living with my parents etc when some 18 year old's there will be living alone in a different part of the country. I'm annoyed with myself but can't sort all that out in a week.


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm pretty much having these problems now. I started uni at 18, but dropped out after a few months. Then I started a new course, but after two years on that I have failed. I've been really depressed the last two years, and this is why I have failed.

They are giving me the option to re-sit the 2nd year, in a few weeks or start again completely on a new course. So at best I'll be 21 in my 2nd year. I'm completely paranoid about it, and it plays on my mind always. I cant deal with growing older :cry

(I know its just in my head, but simply recognising how illogical a fear is, does not make it go away)


----------



## Podee (Aug 4, 2011)

Don't worry about it too much, it's just best to wait and see how enrollment week goes and see what kind of people your course consists of. 
I started a photography degree 2 years ago and felt a bit old starting at 23. There were plenty of your typical 18/19 year olds (who I didn't really connect with) but with art/creative courses you'll find all sorts of ages usually. 
I was friends with someone two years younger and got along with the older people in their 30s-50s. It just seemed with the younger students they like to get themselves in social groups quickly and it's much easier when they're living in halls together and living the typical student life. 
One suggestion is to go join this site https://yougo.co.uk You can find people who are starting on your course/uni. I used it before I started and got to know a couple of people. It was kinda useful to make myself known to some of my new classmates, however when I actually did start I was too shy to talk to them face to face as they'd obviously formed their own groups and I found it harder than I thought to connect with people a few years younger than me. 
Also, have a look around http://www.thestudentroom.co.uk, it's a useful place to get advice on anything uni-related.
Good luck with it


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

Its never too late, but its better early than later. Or now or never!


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

Podee said:


> Don't worry about it too much, it's just best to wait and see how enrollment week goes and see what kind of people your course consists of.
> I started a photography degree 2 years ago and felt a bit old starting at 23. There were plenty of your typical 18/19 year olds (who I didn't really connect with) but with art/creative courses you'll find all sorts of ages usually.
> I was friends with someone two years younger and got along with the older people in their 30s-50s. It just seemed with the younger students they like to get themselves in social groups quickly and it's much easier when they're living in halls together and living the typical student life.
> One suggestion is to go join this site https://yougo.co.uk You can find people who are starting on your course/uni. I used it before I started and got to know a couple of people. It was kinda useful to make myself known to some of my new classmates, however when I actually did start I was too shy to talk to them face to face as they'd obviously formed their own groups and I found it harder than I thought to connect with people a few years younger than me.
> ...


Thanks for your advice and for the links. I've read a lot from the student room before, I'll take a look at the other one. I'm not sure there'll be anyone from my course cos it's not at university it's a local college, but who knows.

If it ends up being like last time then it should be fine since most of my classmates were the age I am now so I won't worry about age. I feel like it could just be the opposite this time around though. I'm not really wanting to go into it thinking "I'll see how it goes" I'm going into this thinking "dropping out is not an option". I have a job related to what I'm studying now, I'm more emotionally secure and I have more work and social experience than I did last time (which were things I found threatening and I feel were used against me). The thing that's getting to me is that I'm not as independent and responsible as people who are younger than me who I may end up studying with... which would make me feel very threatened also.


----------



## Podee (Aug 4, 2011)

Delicate said:


> The thing that's getting to me is that I'm not as independent and responsible as people who are younger than me who I may end up studying with... which would make me feel very threatened also.


Np. I know what you mean with not feeling as independent and responsible. I get that feeling when I think I'm surrounded by these people much younger who live independently, work, study, drive etc, and I'm mid-twenties living with my parents with no job or car. Makes me feel there's something wrong with me (well really there is) and people can sense that so wouldn't want to bother with me. 
I deal with it by just being more accepting of who I am. Doesn't matter what my situation is because not everyone is perfect and follows the same path, like starting uni at 18 for example. I used to worry about getting asked what I did before I started because I basically did nothing for a year. I figured most had just come out of college or taken an interesting gap year whilst I wasted a year of my life. But then I thought it's not like I have to tell anyone that, and I could just mention I did work experience even though that only took up a week. So if you don't feel comfortable sharing aspects of your life you're not proud of then you don't have to or you can just be vague or put a positive spin on it. For example if I share that I'm living at home I just say it's a good deal cos I don't live far anyway and I don't have to worry about rent.


----------

